# YOUNG SHOWJUMPER... New name required =)



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, cougar, he is a TB although can be classified as a ASH. He is 6year old, 16.2hh. His sire is "Haliwhip", he isnt reg on the thoroughbred pedigree site, although haliwhips father is "Halison". His dam is "Cou's Gold" (double cross of Star Kingdom). 

I have been racking my brain on what his "show name" should be. Because he is going to be a Showjumper, i was thinking of a real advisting kinda name...although i cant think of any lol.

Here are a few i like:
Halicou (which is alrite but i dont really want to relate to his parents)
Gravity
Freedom Flight
High Riser
Top Rail (too bad i already know a horse called that...**** lol)

Thanks heaps guys :wink: 



*
I just tried to upload pictures but they didnt work... i will try again later. *


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I do like Halicou. Why don't you want to relate to his parents?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Halicou too!

Here's a few:

- Haiku
- Uppin' the Ante (I've always wanted to name a horse this!)
- ShockWave
- AfterShock


There are a few.. I'm not good at this naming thing though... post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey thanks for the names!!
I dont know... i guess, i want something fresh, new, exciting... :? :lol: Something interesting.

Yeh Halicou, does have a catch to it... but it doesnt do it for me..


> Here's a few:
> 
> - Haiku
> - Uppin' the Ante (I've always wanted to name a horse this!)
> ...


Uppin the Ante is awesome :lol: :lol: 

The pictures will hopefully be uploaded tomorrow.
If this helps in the naming....he has a croked blaze... 
anyways pictures are on the way..

Thanks Harlee and JDI


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok here are some pictures of the young boy  













































Hope that helps


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He looks like an Uppin' The Ante to me 
Very cute!

Here are a few more:

- Intrepid
- Hy Octane
- High Velocity
- Hy Time
- Steppenwolf
- After Hours
- Secret Engagement

Let me know if you like any!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you JDI.. I really like the name "uppin the ante" suits him doesnt it hehe.... although i do like:
-High Velocity
-Hy Time
-Hy Octane

Who said you were hopeless at names?? :lol: Puts me to shame lol :roll: :lol: :lol: 

What do you guys think??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you decided on anything, Delregans Way?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry these aren't very good:

Gold Son

Gocou(haha)

WhipKing

KingWhip

HaliKing

StarWhip

Hehe sorry again


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like the name High Velocity!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks... noo i havnt decided on anything...its hard!! lol :lol: 

Um ok, what if i gave u the final three and you pick one for me ok!!  Well the most favoured  

Ok final three:
1. Uppin the Ante
2. High Velocity
3. Hy Time

Thanks guys for all your suggestions, really much appreicated!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's lovely, stunning in fact. :wink: 

I love the name Uppin the ante. Very quirky and unique.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Meggy

OK thats 1 vote for 'Uppin the Ante'


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I vote Uppin the Ante!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Delregans Way, if you don't like Halicou, can I keep it on my potential names list for my next horse? 

I'm excited to see what name gets picked!! Looks like Uppin' The Ante is popular though, cool! My names never (until now!) get picked, I'm so excited!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i also like uppin the ante.

he's a gorgeous horse by the way


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I vote?


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

i have 2 agree with every1 else uppin the ante is a great name hey


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Can I vote?


Ofcourse you can!!


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

im voting for a write-in candidate 

i think the stripe looks like a comet with a fading dust tail. so i would pick a comet name. comets are high, yes? good for a jumper.


----------



## Merryl PH (Feb 10, 2008)

Well if he is registered under the tb pedigree site tyhen wouldnt he already have a show name :? 
My fave is high velocity although im almost certain i have heard a horse with that name already...Good Luck though


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome! My vote's with Uppin' The Ante!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Well if he is registered under the tb pedigree site tyhen wouldnt he already have a show name
> My fave is high velocity although im almost certain i have heard a horse with that name already...Good Luck though


if you read my first post properly you would understand that he is not a reg tb. And he isnt reg, only his grandfather is and his mum, his father didnt race, he was a showjumper, that attended shows and competed on a State level, until he passed away a couple of years ago with colic, (cougar was his last foal).

Thanks :?


----------

